# Phrag. fischeri 'Pink Sorbet'



## Drorchid (Sep 1, 2010)

A Phrag. species, you still don't see too often: Phrag. fischeri. This is a a selfing of the original clone that was used to describe Phrag. fischeri. I looked it up, and the seedpod was made back in February of 1997! so I am guessing this plant is at least 11 to 12 years old.

Flower: 






Whole plant:





Robert


----------



## Shiva (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful and nice size plant too!


----------



## wojtek (Sep 1, 2010)

Sweet bloom


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2010)

Very healthy looking plant.

Sweet flower!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 1, 2010)

wow, so many healthy growths!! the flower is sweet :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 1, 2010)

Very, very nice Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2010)

It's a beauty, and a great, well-grown plant. I find it very difficult to grow.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, in my book fischeri is the best phrag species ever. Even considering Pk. Am I nuts? Probably. I just like Pf. It's cute, fuzzy, fun, compact plant...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2010)

Great plant and exceptional beauty (IMO), that flower!!!! Thanks for showing Robert!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 2, 2010)

I need one!!
I love the deep colour and round bubble pouches of them


----------



## Bolero (Sep 2, 2010)

It must be award quality, fantastic flower.


----------



## ORG (Sep 2, 2010)

Dear Robert,
could you show us also the sideview and the backside of, for showing that it is not crippled like the type.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 2, 2010)

ORG said:


> Dear Robert,
> could you show us also the sideview and the backside of, for showing that it is not crippled like the type.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



Sorry Olaf, I already crippled the flower, as I sibbed it onto another fischeri. Next time it blooms I will take some more pics.

Robert


----------



## tenman (Sep 2, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, in my book fischeri is the best phrag species ever. Even considering Pk. Am I nuts? Probably. I just like Pf. It's cute, fuzzy, fun, compact plant...



Speaking of PK, has it been crossed with fischeri? I'm curious what the flowers would look like; unfortunately it would negate one of PK's two biggest assets: flower size (the other being color).


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 2, 2010)

tenman said:


> Speaking of PK, has it been crossed with fischeri? I'm curious what the flowers would look like; unfortunately it would negate one of PK's two biggest assets: flower size (the other being color).



Don't have a picture of it, but yes it has been done. It basically looks like a darker Phrag. Eumelia Arias (schlimii x kovachii), with perhaps some better shape to it; thus far of all the kovachii hybrids, Eumelia Arias has the most purple flowres, unfortunately it also has the smallest flowers, but what is nice, is that it has a nice compact plant habit.

Phrag. Eumelia Arias:






Plant:






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, in my book fischeri is the best phrag species ever. Even considering Pk. Am I nuts? Probably. I just like Pf. It's cute, fuzzy, fun, compact plant...



Don't be sorry, mental illness is usually due to genetics! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

Robert. As soon as fischeri become availableI want 5. thank you.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Robert. As soon as fischeri become availableI want 5. thank you.



Watch their site !!! I would like to have some too !! Jean

http://www.orchidweb.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=fischeri


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Watch their site !!! I would like to have some too !! Jean
> 
> http://www.orchidweb.com/SearchResult.aspx?KeyWords=fischeri



THanx, I usually don't wait until stuff is listed. That's a sure way not to get it!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 2, 2010)

One of my fav species among the slippers!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2010)

fischeri is very nice, wish I hadn't killed the seedling I had. eric i'll trade you one of my phal violacea albas for one of those five fischeri's


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 3, 2010)

Great flower and what an awesome plant you've grown there! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2010)

I already got the violecea alba from Virginia! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2010)

finder's fee.. who told you about that vendor!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2010)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice specimen plant!


----------

